# [Apprendre gentoo] Par quoi commencer?

## jgentoo

Bonjour les gars 

je viens vous demander , avec la plus grande envie du monde de comprendre et de maîtriser gentoo , 

conseils pour évoluer dans ce monde que je ne connais pas encore 

avec la doc en ligne que me conseiller vous en particulier. Par quoi commencer ?

merci infiniment

NB: c'est en apprenant  le côté  très académique de gentoo que je me suis lancé sur cette distribution mais j'ai envie de bien faire et de progresser

encore merci

----------

## Gaby

Selon moi, le plus compliqué dans Gentoo c'est Portage, son gestionnaire de paquets. Si tu comprend bien ce point là et les différentes commandes qui tournent autour (emerge principalement), je ne vois pas ce qui peut te géner. Après la doc est clair sur les étapes d'installation.

Si également, j'ai eu un peu de mal avec la compile du noyau mais rien de trop compliqué non plus.

Si tu connais déjà Linux, tu devrais t'en sortir sans problème en suivant bien le guide. Sinon tu suis le guide quand même et tu prend ton temps. 

Gaby

----------

## jgentoo

prendre mon temps ... je crois que c'est le meilleur des conseils.

Je repose alors la balle à terre et je vais de ce pas sur le site officiel.

merci Gaby

----------

## Temet

Bonjour,

As tu installé ta Gentoo ou pas encore?

----------

## jgentoo

non pas encore. J'ai commandé les cd pour être sur d'avoir la dernière version ce qui me facilitera l'installation.

Je dois avouer que j'ai dejà essayé d'installer en suivant le manuel d'installation en ligne mais ça passait pas.

----------

## jgentoo

une question Temet comment as tu atteri dans le monde de gentoo? à quel niveau evalues tu ta maîtrise de gentoo?

si je peux me permettre. Car vois tu c'est mon objectif. Prendre gentoo  vu son côté pédagogique  et allez à fond mais sans pour autant perdre trop de temps. Allez à l'essentiel. être capable d'ici quelques temps  d'avoir une bonne "assise"

----------

## truc

Bon j'attaque puisque tu sembles vouloir faire partie de cette communauté:

Ici(sur le forum), on essaie de ne pas faire remonter inutilement son message (Si on ne t'a pas encore répondu, tu édites ton précédent message, pas la peine d'en faire un nouveau [sauf si biensûr tu as vraiment du nouveau, et que tu penses qu'il faut faire remonter ton thread, pour qu'il soit de nouveau visible])

Sinon, je ne suis pas sûr que connaitre le niveau d'un membre du forum t'aide beaucoup, t'inquiète pas que si l'un de nous à un doute sur ce qui est dit par un autre, on n'hésite pas à intervenir, pour exprimer ce doute, ou apporter un complément d'information. Tu peux bien évidemment en faire autant.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Biloute

La première chose à faire serait d'utiliser google et de voir si quelqu'un n'a pas déjà installé gentoo sur le même modèle de PC.

C'est quoi ton PC?

Si c'est un portable, va voir sur http://tuxmobil.org/ et http://www.linux-laptop.net/

Par la même occasion certains partagent leurs fichiers de configuration. Récupère ces fichiers, ça t'évitera de passer des heures à trouver la bonne config pour compiler ton noyau.

Tu n'est pas obligé non plus de te procurer un CD gentoo, tu peux trés bien installer gentoo depuis n'importe quel livecd.

----------

## Gaby

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Par la même occasion certains partagent leurs fichiers de configuration. Récupère ces fichiers, ça t'évitera de passer des heures à trouver la bonne config pour compiler ton noyau.

 

C'est le plus simple en effet mais ce n'est pas l'idéal pour comprendre le fonctionnement, ce que semble vouloir jgentoo.

+1 pour utiliser n'importe quel live CD

Tu peux également utiliser les tarballs Funtoo qui sont plus à jour que celle de Gentoo (donc moins de boulot à la 1ere mise à jour).

----------

## bivittatus

Salut!

Amha, une bonne solution pour l'install est de la faire avec un second PC près de toi histoire d'avoir accès à toutes les infos possibles sur le net (et surtout à la doc!!!  :Laughing: ).

De toute façon, suivant ta machine, tu auras le temps de naviguer pendant la compilation!  :Wink: 

Pour la suite, tu peux déjà installer une base, sans xorg, ce n'est pas forcément bien long. Une fois que tu as réussi cette étape, un petit backup à l'aide du system rescue cd te permettra de commencer à installer un serveur graphique sans craindre de tout devoir réinstaller depuis le début (juste une image de ta base à restaurer au cas où)...

Voilà mes 2 cents... :Very Happy: 

N.B.: Et ne t'inquiète pas, tu trouveras toujours réponse à tes questions sur le forum... :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

+1 pour un live CD contrairement au CD gentoo de base, il te permet de naviguer sur internet et ainsi avoir la doc en même temps que tu fais ton installation.

----------

## Temet

Oui mais c'est moins simple le liveCD pour une première installation!

@jgentoo : j'ai atterri sous Gentoo après 2 grosses années sous Fedora ou j'en avais marre d'avoir un KDE baclé (tu me diras, sous Gentoo y a pas toujours pas KDE 4 en stable... mais fût un temps ou Gentoo était plus active).

Je l'ai installée sur une partoche de test et j'ai été séduit par portage... du coup quelques jours plus tard je la réinstallais sur la partoche principale, un peu plus propre. L'installation est pourtant longue et galère.

Malheureusement pour toi, à l'époque ou je l'ai installée, les docs étaient à jour...

Enfin bref.

Gentoo, je crois que je l'aime et la déteste à la fois...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo, je crois que je l'aime et la déteste à la fois...

 

C'est comme ça qu'on s'y attache  :Wink: 

----------

## TheAbu

Bon, c'est la première fois que je poste dans la partie française du site alors bonjour tous le monde (et désolé pour l'orthographe, j'ai un peux perdu la main et comme j'ai pas installé le dico french...   :Embarassed:  ).

Quoi qu'il en soit, ce petit message est pour te rassurer, Gentoo n'est pas la grosse bêbete couverte de poil noir que l'on peut s'imaginer (d'ailleur, un pingouin n'a pas de poils, damn'it  :Smile:  )

Je suis complêtement tomber amoureux de Linux il y a un peu moins de trois mois (ne te base pas à madate d'inscription au forum, à l'époque, ou je me suis inscrit j'ai pas oser aller plus loin, j'avais un seul ordinateur et j'en avais besoin.

Pour en venir au fait, Gentoo est ma première distribution, et tu vois, j'ai survécu  :Smile:  (maintenant, j'ai aussi un serveur sous freeBSD et un routeur sous openBSD et crois moi, la aussi Gentoo m'a beaucoup servi, une fois que tu as compilé quelques kernel sous un *nix, tu as acquis des connaissances qui te servent pour les autres variantes).

Pour apprender ... la doc, excellente, le forum, bien sûr, et ... google [ou ton search engine préféré]. Naturellement, si tu comprends l'anglais, c'est un gros plus car une grosse majorité des ressources est en anglais (à part cette partie du forum bien sûr).

Le gros truc avec Gentoo, la chose essentielle en fait c'est: si ça ne fonctionne pas, tu ne formate pas, tu use ta tête et tu chereches ce qui ne va pas, c'est comme ça que tu apprends des trucs  :Smile: 

Courage, tu verras, tu t'apprête à t'embarquer pour une merveilleuse aventure  :Smile: 

Oh, et pour l'installation, si tu as un seul micro et que tu ne veux pas tuer des arbres pour imprimer la doc, je te conseil System Rescue CD, c'est basé sur gentoo, et tu as firefox dessus

Facile :

tu mets le cd

tu choisis si tu veux un noyau 32 ou 64 bits (très important)

tu choisis le clavier fr si tu veux

une fois que tu arrives au prompt, si tu as un serveur dhcp tu tapes : dhcpd eth0 

et normalement, tu es connecté au résau

après ça, tu tapes wizard, et tu peux commencer l'install

----------

## geekounet

 *TheAbu wrote:*   

> Quoi qu'il en soit, ce petit message est pour te rassurer, Gentoo n'est pas la grosse bêbete couverte de poil noir que l'on peut s'imaginer (d'ailleur, un pingouin n'a pas de poils, damn'it  )

 

Surtout que c'est un manchot, pas un pingouin.  :Wink: 

 *TheAbu wrote:*   

> Facile :
> 
> tu mets le cd
> 
> tu choisis si tu veux un noyau 32 ou 64 bits (très important)
> ...

 

Mauvaise idée d'utiliser le wizard, ça n'apprend rien, on se retrouve à la fin de l'install sans savoir comment c'est en dessous. Il vaut mieux installer comme il faut à la main en suivant le manuel, et tout se passe bien sans surprises et c'est bien plus instructif.  :Wink: 

----------

## TheAbu

 *Quote:*   

> Mauvaise idée d'utiliser le wizard, ça n'apprend rien, on se retrouve à la fin de l'install sans savoir comment c'est en dessous.

 

Lol, tu sais, dans le cas de system rescue cd, le wizard configure juste xorg pour SystemRescue CD, ça te permets juste d'avoir firefox pour lire la doc, pour le reste, c'est exactement pareil que le cd d'installation, tu lance une console, et tu vaques à ton petit bizness (ne pas confondre avec le cd d'installation + interface graphique de Gentoo, tu sais, celui qui de toute façon ne fonctionne jamais :O)

Bon ok, j'avoue, je suis TRES écolo et j'aime pas imprimer, donc la seule difference c'est de ne pas avoir à jongler avec les consoles virtuel pour lire la doc su links et faire l'installation sur une autre console (screen seait une solution mais je ne sais pas s'il est sur le cd d'installation  :Smile:  )

Lol, je viens juste de voir qu'on est "voisin" (bon moi c'est pas vraiment Lyon  [Tarare] mais bon, c'est pas très loin à l'echelle du web)

----------

## geekounet

 *TheAbu wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Mauvaise idée d'utiliser le wizard, ça n'apprend rien, on se retrouve à la fin de l'install sans savoir comment c'est en dessous. 
> 
> Lol, tu sais, dans le cas de system rescue cd, le wizard configure juste xorg pour SystemRescue CD, ça te permets juste d'avoir firefox pour lire la doc, pour le reste, c'est exactement pareil que le cd d'installation, tu lance une console, et tu vaques à ton petit bizness (ne pas confondre avec le cd d'installation + interface graphique de Gentoo, tu sais, celui qui de toute façon ne fonctionne jamais :O)

 

ha ok, toutes mes confuses, je croyais que tu parlais de l'installeur graphique. Pas de soucis dans ce cas.  :Smile: 

 *TheAbu wrote:*   

> Lol, je viens juste de voir qu'on est "voisin" (bon moi c'est pas vraiment Lyon  [Tarare] mais bon, c'est pas très loin à l'echelle du web)

 

En effet t'es un peu loin. Moi je suis dedans, à la Croix Rousse.  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, si tu veux lire de la documentation d'introduction à Gentoo et d'autre sujet complémentaire à la document de Gentoo, je te conseille de lire la documentation de Gentoo-Québec :

http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/index.php?page=docs

----------

## thelinuxfr

Salut,

Commence avec le LiveCD sinon sa va te décourager. Fait une installation sur une machine secondaire, ou avec VirtualBox par exemple. Si tu es déjà sur un système Linux, prends le temps de regarder quels modules du noyau sont chargés, le module pour ta carte réseau par exemple. Malheureusement pour toi, la version 2008 commence a dater, il y a eu des changements dans portage depuis :p. La mise à jour du système (emerge world) risque de te faire perdre des cheuveux, surtout avec e2fsprogs par exemple  :Razz:  . Donc le mieux, c'est que tu ai une machine sous la main pour aller sur internet en même temps que l'installation. Perso, j'ai ré-installé pas mal de fois au début  :Razz: 

A ton entière disposition, bonne chance  :Wink: 

- Installation : http://blog.thelinuxfr.org/Installation-de-Gentoo-2008-sur.html

- make.conf : http://thelinux.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/make.conf

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Comme dit par TheLinuxFR, les stages officiels datent. Heureusement, il y a un site qui construit chaque des "stage 3" pour différentes configurations : http://www.funtoo.org

----------

## TheAbu

Hum, pas trops sûr que le LiveCD soit une très bonne idée, d'abord, c'est a peu près aussi excitant que l'installation de Vista (si tu n'as jamais installé vista cf. la lecture d'un trité sur les moeurs sexuels des escargots en haute bourgogne au XIII siecle - pas au XIV siecle, attention, là c'est après leur révolution sexuels, beaucoup plus pationant) et d'autre part, comme le disait Geekounet  *Quote:*   

> Mauvaise idée d'utiliser le wizard, ça n'apprend rien, on se retrouve à la fin de l'install sans savoir comment c'est en dessous.

 .

La machine virtuelle par contre c'est pas mal si tu as une seule machine et pas de possibilité réelle de faire un backup avant d'installer Gentoo (L'installation n'est pas dangereuse en elle même remarque, les deux points critique si ta machine n'est pas vide c'est le partitionage - pas se tromper, effacer windows par accident   :Twisted Evil:  et grub, à part ça rien de bien dangereux.

Le site de funtoo très bonne idée (j'utilise funtoo instable, mais bon, pour commencer évite  :Smile:  ) Autrement, je crois que sur le site de Gentoo tu as aussi une build hebodmadaire maintenant.

Et puis, avant de faire quelque chose de "dangereux" si tu as un gros doute, tu peux toujours demander sur le forum. De l'avis général je suis très con (d'habitude c'est difficile d'avoir des Français unanime autour d'un sujet, mais là tous les gens qui me connaissent sont d'accord donc c'est un signe :O) Et bon, j'y suis arriver (une kernel panique pour mon prmier essai, dans ma petite tête "nforce" chipset = nvidia pour le sata, mais, non, mais non, mais non  :Smile: 

Pour ton premier essai, tu peux commencer avec le genkernel, comme ça, quand tu décide que tu es prèt à en configurer un à la main, tu as un fallback, au cas ou  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

Mais t'es con ou quoi? [...]  :Wink: 

Un liveCD n'est pas le cd d'installation graphique de gentoo! Ça a déjà été dit!

Tu veux te faire la même répute sur le forum quand dans la vraie vie avec les gens qui bougent et tout?

(bien entendu, ce message est à prendre sur le ton de l'humour!  :Smile:  )

----------

## TheAbu

Oups, oups, oups, sorry, j'ai cru que le live CD = le truc machin chose avec une interface qui installe Gentoo tout seul (enfin en théorie). Mais, bon, si c'est quelque chose comme le Systeme Rescue CD, c'est tout différent, c'est tout bon  :Smile:  Mais bon, tu vois, confirmation, il faut pas longtemps pour qu'on s'aperceoive que ma réputation est méritée et ça m'empêche pas d'avoir 2 funtoo instable en pleine santé donc, encore un preuve que c'est facile   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

Moi, ça me fait rire, "apprendre gentoo". Gentoo, tu l'installes en suivant la doc, et ensuite tu suis la doc au fur et à mesure que tu rencontres obstacles.  Tu n'as pas besoin de connaître le fonctionnement en détail de portage pour pouvoir utiliser Gentoo.

Alors ces histoires de docs à imprimer etc ça me fait bien rire. À l'époque où j'ai installé ma première Gentoo (une 1.4), j'avais un modem USB, alors fallait pas compter avoir le net pendant l'install, et (attention, je vais partager un grand moment de sagesse) il m'a suffit de bien lire la doc avant, de noter les commandes dont j'aurais besoin (même pas deux pages d'un cahier petit format), de bien préparer ce dont j'aurais besoin (les CD, les fichiers pour le modem USB etc) et hop, après un ou deux essais, quelques petits tours sur le forum, et bah, Gentoo, ça marchait !

Alors cela dit, maintenant on a des commodités, autant en profiter, à savoir :

des stages Funtoo qui sont à jours,

des liveCD intéressants et surtout des routeurs/*box en éthernet avec un serveur dhcp pour avoir le net pendant l'install

et toujours la documentation gentoo, à lire et relire avant de commencer l'installation, histoire de bien cerner le processus !

Et après, si on a plus de trois neurones qui se battent en duel, on doit pouvoir s'en sortir !

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, de mon côté j'utilise les Stages de Funtoo soit ceux de Gentoo et même ceux de Funtoo Testing.

Ma Gentoo Testing au bureau est en fait une Funtoo Testing que j'ai downgradé pour qu'elle devienne une Gentoo Testing.

En attendant que Gentoo officialise les daly build, j'utilise Funtoo depuis plus d'un an et ça roule #1.

----------

